# rewrite rule



## egonprogrammiert (18. März 2009)

Hallo Kollegen,

das Web ist voll mit Antworten auf Fragen wie diese, aber zu meinem
speziellen Fall habe ich nichts gefunden, deshalb versuche ich hier
Hilfe zu erhalten.

Google hat eine Liste nicht gefundener URLs registriert, die ich zwar
niemals eingerichtet die aber trotzdem trotz 404-Weiterleitung als
Fehler angezeigt werden. Die hätte ich gerne draußen aus der Liste.

Die URL lautet so:

http://www.xyz.de/?ab_cd=12

Wie leite ich diese URL auf http://www.xyz.de weiter?

Danke für die Hilfe
egon


----------



## Gumbo (18. März 2009)

```
RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^ab_cd=12$
RewriteRule ^$ /? [L,R=301]
```


----------

